# Abandoned NATO base in the Italian Alps - July 2018



## B W T (Aug 2, 2018)

Radar Station D.d.G #01 by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

Italy is a paradise for urban explorers! This summer we visited the country for ten days. Together with Michael and Bryan from The Proper People and the Italian photographer tobi_urbex we were heading out to search for the beauty of decay. Countless thorn stings and mosquito bites couldn’t stop us from exploring the most impressive abandoned sites of the country. 


Radar Station D.d.G #11 by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

Our journey starts in the North of Italy. We're somewhere in the Alps and it’s shortly after sunrise. At an altitude of 2.000 meters the first spot of our urbex road trip is located: An abandoned military compound.


Twins by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

This was the perfect location to spend the first night of the trip. And to meet our crew for the next ten days. Unfortunately, the whole building complex is completely empty. There isn't much left to see. We only came for the view! It's a beautiful 360-degree panorama. And we are right in the middle of it - next to those massive satellite dishes. 


Larger Than Life by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

This spot is a former military base of the NATO. But the compound is only a small part of a huge network in the whole EU. Just a few days after this exploration we were doing another overnight stay at one of those abandoned radar stations. After a multi-year construction phase the surveillance and communication operation started in 1969. During the Cold War, NATO troops could maintain contact due to those dishes.


Adventurous Men by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

This abandoned radar station was the starting point of our urbex road trip through the Northern part of Italy. Two more locations are on our bucket list for this day. But before we head to them it’s time for breakfast, first, which we are preparing inside the bulletproof watchtower. 


Extraordinary Breakfast by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

In 1995, the operation of the radar station ceased. After the end of the Cold War it wasn't needed anymore. Over ten years later, the property was purchased by a private investor for around 100.000 Euros. But he wasn't really caring about the former NATO base at all. Instead he was offering it for sale and people were supposed to pay more than ten times the money of his purchasing price. So it's not clear what will happen now with the compound. But during our exploration a location scout came who was looking for the perfect backdrop of a new Ford Ranger ad. Who knows, maybe you will see the spot soon on TV. If so, let us know!


Radar Station D.d.G #02 by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

After this exploration we had to take the curvy mountain pass roads into the valley where the next abandoned spot was awaiting us. However, if you want to see more of the amazing dishes make sure to watch our documentary:


----------



## KPUrban_ (Aug 2, 2018)

Nice. I thought this place looked familiar.


----------



## HughieD (Aug 2, 2018)

That is mega!


----------



## krela (Aug 3, 2018)

Very cool, thanks!


----------



## Scipio (Oct 2, 2018)

This is not a radar. It is a troposcatter transmitter/receiver which was part of NATOs ACE High communications system. This stretched from North Norway in a big arc through central Europe all the way to Turkey. You can read about them here:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ACE_High
One I visited in the early 70s had a backup power supply which comprised an enoromous flywheel in a pit that could still power the 10kW transmitters during a power cut. Very impressive. I wonder if this station still has a flywheel?


----------

